# Cheeky rehab log



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Haven't squatted in 4+ months. Had a session today and regained my love for the misery so decided to start a brief log. Currently stuck at 86kg on absolutely colossal calories, still hot sleeping, still miserable af 😂 roughly 15-18% I seem to hold it very well, I'm reasonably sure I'm closer to 18 than 15 but I find it very hard to judge. 

Gonna have a push for at least 180+ triple by Christmas if possible. Main obstacle is multiple holidays between now and Christmas, I have made sure all the hotels have gyms so we'll see.

All squats are well past parallel, with sleeves only and 500mg test a week

Today's session was

Squat 27th July
60x5
80x3
100x3
120x3
140x3
150x3
160x2
170x1
140x7

I'm not gonna include any accessory work apart from leg press. I'd make a general log but my tendonitis is absolutely raping me so my other lifts are pretty dire

Starting point


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

In on the torture chamber. May the pain get you where you want to be


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In for gains.


----------



## MI92 (Nov 26, 2021)

In as well for squat gains 💪👀


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

shoot for it brother!
👍🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Following your Journal and best of luck! 💪💯


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oioi said:


> Haven't squatted in 4+ months. Had a session today and regained my love for the misery so decided to start a brief log. Currently stuck at 86kg on absolutely colossal calories, still hot sleeping, still miserable af 😂
> 
> Gonna have a push for at least 180+ triple by Christmas if possible. Main obstacle is multiple holidays between now and Christmas, I have made sure all the hotels have gyms so we'll see.
> 
> ...


I’m assuming you’re looking to gain size and not strength when you say you’re stuck at 83kg?? If so you need to dramatically increase rep range and decrease sets. This is a powerlifting protocol not a bb.
I’ve assumed incorrectly havent I? If so, I apologise and now realise that a bolognaise, wank and zopiclone number two shouldn’t have taken place at 130am.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

js77 said:


> I’m assuming you’re looking to gain size and not strength when you say you’re stuck at 83kg?? If so you need to dramatically increase rep range and decrease sets. This is a powerlifting protocol not a bb.
> I’ve assumed incorrectly havent I? If so, I apologise and now realise that a bolognaise, wank and zopiclone number two shouldn’t have taken place at 130am.


Your presumption is partly right. Some of this is just number chasing for the fun of it. 

This particular session was mainly a test to see where I'm at. I'll certainly not be carrying on with triples but will still likely be staying around the 5 rep range with the odd 20 rep finisher. I've spent the last few months doing 8-12 reps on leg press and fancy something different.

I do however swap things up as and when I feel like a change so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Post your tree trunks in the OP so people know what time it is.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

I love veins 😍
What's going on with your nutsack?
Is the peepee getting way too excited or something?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

felladrol said:


> I love veins 😍
> What's going on with your nutsack?
> Is the peepee getting way too excited or something?


Holding my shorts out the way 😂

No excited pee pee unfortunately


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Holding my shorts out the way 😂
> 
> No excited pee pee unfortunately


Of course, how silly of me


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oioi said:


> Haven't squatted in 4+ months. Had a session today and regained my love for the misery so decided to start a brief log. Currently stuck at 86kg on absolutely colossal calories, still hot sleeping, still miserable af 😂 roughly 15-18% I seem to hold it very well, I'm reasonably sure I'm closer to 18 than 15 but I find it very hard to judge.
> 
> Gonna have a push for at least 180+ triple by Christmas if possible. Main obstacle is multiple holidays between now and Christmas, I have made sure all the hotels have gyms so we'll see.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.
Stack in the top left corner looks proper! What gym is that big boy?
I feel your pain. I did my first leg session in five months yesterday after my ham tear. Mate I can barely walk today. DOMS are unreal.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

js77 said:


> Looking good mate.
> Stack in the top left corner looks proper! What gym is that big boy?
> I feel your pain. I did my first leg session in five months yesterday after my ham tear. Mate I can barely walk today. DOMS are unreal.


Little ghetto spot in Huddersfield called Top Bodies. 

Between squatting and cycling there's never a day where my legs feel or function as normal legs.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Post your tree trunks in the OP so people know what time it is.


Tree trunks is a good description... 💪😉


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Haven't squatted in 4+ months. Had a session today and regained my love for the misery so decided to start a brief log. Currently stuck at 86kg on absolutely colossal calories, still hot sleeping, still miserable af 😂 roughly 15-18% I seem to hold it very well, I'm reasonably sure I'm closer to 18 than 15 but I find it very hard to judge.
> 
> Gonna have a push for at least 180+ triple by Christmas if possible. Main obstacle is multiple holidays between now and Christmas, I have made sure all the hotels have gyms so we'll see.
> 
> ...


Do you even lift bro?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Do you even lift bro?


I literally only just qualify atm with my crippled little T-Rex arms 😑


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> I literally only just qualify atm with my crippled little T-Rex arms 😑


Still recovering from a dislocated wrist myself. ****ing sucks.


----------



## Darkerblack (7 mo ago)

Damn, sick legs bro!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Currently feel like a sack of shit. Haven't slept well in months now. Absolute zombie mode. 

Gonna carefully time some tactical caffeine tomorrow, bang an ungodly amount of oxys and try a squat session. 

Diets been out the window this week, absolutely no appetite nor motivation. 

Hoping for 140/145 5*5 depending on how alive I am.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Currently feel like a sack of shit. Haven't slept well in months now. Absolute zombie mode.
> 
> Gonna carefully time some tactical caffeine tomorrow, bang an ungodly amount of oxys and try a squat session.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you’ve mentioned anywhere but have you tried any sleeping aids to get some better sleep in?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alex12340 said:


> Not sure if you’ve mentioned anywhere but have you tried any sleeping aids to get some better sleep in?


I've tried a few things. At the moment I don't have the energy ironically to do much more.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Today's zombie session. Swift flatwhite and a caffeine energy gel. 

Squat 3rd August 
60x5,5
90x3
120x3
150x5
140x5,5,5
120x12,5

Gave up 5 reps in on the last set. 

Some isolation work to finish off now.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gonna do a high rep session on Sunday depending on how fvcked I feel.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Once again feel like a sack of shyte but had a half decent session 

Squat 7th
60x5,5
80x3
100x3
120x3
130x10,10,10
155x3
120x10

Dropped to cruise dose, currently not tracking calories. Sleep has improved ever so slightly but it's still incredibly hard to actually get out of bed in a morning.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Brief food poisoning last night from some seemingly dodgy crab / crayfish. Lost 4kg in water weight via both ends simultaneously so I can't see me squatting tomorrow unless I get some good food in me later today.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Turns out the food poisoning was from birthday cake I ate Sunday evening strangely. 10 people have been ill and that's the only common aspect. 

Any hoo. Forced a session this evening, found it really hard to get my head into the session late on and with no caffeine, I'm used to training first thing. Considering I sh1t 4kg of water yesterday I can just about live with today's session. 

Choice was force a session today or wait till Saturday. 

10th August 
60x3
80x5
110x3
130x3
140x7
145x5
140x5
160x2
130x5

The second rep of 160 was an absolute grind and by the 5th rep of my intended 12 reps of 130kg my head totally fuxked the session off. Finished with some extensions and ham curls


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Fell asleep in the day yesterday so took some xanax to sleep, woke up feeling like a turd. Necked 4 espressos and squeezed a quick session in. Cycled and 50km the day before so legs definitely weren't fresh. 

Squat 15th
60x5
80x3
110x3
135x9,9,8,7


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gonna start posting other lifts on my return. Currently only training legs in a hope my tendons can rest. 

Will be starting a bulking cycle. I feel skinny and weak. My upper body numbers will be embarrassing 😭


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Squat 17th
60x5
80x3
110x3
145x5,5,5,5,5
160x3
180x fail - pinned me like a b1tch
120x15

Can live with those numbers considering I'm now at cruise levels


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

For anyone reading, I'm sure you see a pattern emerging now...... Once again I woke up feeling like a sack of shit. Had a few beers with the boxing last night, had a ridiculous drama with an uber driver, eventually got home for 2am, asleep for 3, awake at 9.

Basically had 3 beers and a pizza yesterday nutrition wise. Necked 4 espressos and 3 energy gels this morning, did quite well till I hit a brick wall.

Squat 21st
60x5,5
90x3
110x3
147.5x5,5,5,5,5
165x1 - only just scraped this one 
160x1 failed 2nd
110x10 - absolute brick wall moment


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Skipped today's session, been having a twinge in my right quad in the last 3rd of the squat so giving it a break. Been pretty painful last few days. Annoying af 😭


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Quad feels a touch better so had a reasonable session. 

Head definitely hasn't been in the game diet wise. Pretty much only eaten junk these last 2 weeks, haven't tracked any calories and likely haven't even hit protein. I'll be at least hitting protein going forward until I can muster eating properly again. Heads pretty fuxked atm. 

Decided to drop from 135kg down to 130kg and add an extra set. Gonna move up in a smaller increment next week. 

Still unable to train upper due to my shytting tendonitis. Got a session planned for a week on Monday to see how it goes. 

Will be sticking on cruise till I can muster the required diet. 

Squat 28th
60x5
80x5
100x3
120x3
130x10,10,10,10
160x2 - with very stiff wraps

Leg extensions, hamstring curls and some monster drop sets of calf raises to finish.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Decided to change this to my tendonitis rehab log to record my progress and or lack of. 

If anyone has any tricep tendonitis input do fire away. 

Went and had an exploratory push session to see how it felt. Was surprisingly reasonable. Machine flys instantly aggregated things so I stopped them straight away. Incline DB press felt pretty good, machine shoulder press felt OK, machine flat Bench felt good also, as did seated tricep pushdowns, dB side raises were OK ish but they did register on the "this may cause an issue scale". Gonna try flat Bench on and off the Smith machine aswell as DB shoulder press mid week. My powdered wrists tend to not enjoy barbell Bench. 

Decided not to try any pull movements so I can judge how today effects the tendonitis. 

As a whole I'm pretty happy with how today felt, it was only really machine flys to cause a noticable issue. Granted I kept weight right down and only went to RPE 7 ish. 

There has been slight aggrevation on my left side as my little finger has a slight tingle but very mild. Strange as it's my right arm that's fvxked. 

Had a thougherly long session with the massage gun on both tris also. Right tendon is starting to stiffen up somewhat now. 

Decided to make sure I hit protein daily and ignore calories for the time being, my heads not in the game enough to stick to any particular figures. I can live with slight loss, slight gain either way currently. 

Only going to log weights of Incline DB and DB shoulder press. 

Incline DB 
30x8,8,8


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hope it all goes well for you mate!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Decided to change this to my tendonitis rehab log to record my progress and or lack of.
> 
> If anyone has any tricep tendonitis input do fire away.
> 
> ...


I’m unsure wether you have or haven’t already tried this, but I had quite bad bicep tendinitis which after supplementing with about 12 omega 3/6/9 capsules and some krill oil a day for about 6 weeks, I managed to get it to ease right off.
Obviously I avoided heavy curls, rows and chins etc.
Can’t remember how many mgs per day, but it was a lot, my cock smelled fishy after every piss and my piss was full of oil.
Definitely helped though and hasn’t been as Bad since.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Those were what I used. Probably find the same dosage cheaper from another brand though👍🏻


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m unsure wether you have or haven’t already tried this, but I had quite bad bicep tendinitis which after supplementing with about 12 omega 3/6/9 capsules and some krill oil a day for about 6 weeks, I managed to get it to ease right off.
> Obviously I avoided heavy curls, rows and chins etc.
> Can’t remember how many mgs per day, but it was a lot, my cock smelled fishy after every piss and my piss was full of oil.
> Definitely helped though and hasn’t been as Bad since.


I'm at the stage where I'd drink your fishy p1ss if it helped my little T-rex arms


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Obviously I don’t know your pain. However it was effecting my work and normal day to day stuff.
Doing any curls or rows was just demoralising.
That took it from a solid 8 down to a 3 or 4.
That was great progress for me. Combining Rest undoubtably made it all that much better too.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Obviously I don’t know your pain. However it was effecting my work and normal day to day stuff.
> Doing any curls or rows was just demoralising.
> That took it from a solid 8 down to a 3 or 4.
> That was great progress for me. Combining Rest undoubtably made it all that much better too.


4 weeks ago cutting an onion was painful, wiping the water from my face in the shower etc etc, carrying shopping / my son. Much better now but still not great.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

So the push session has caused very little aggrevation, woke up feeling no shitter than usual. Gonna try a very gentle pull session tomorrow. Back at weekly physio on monday to stay on top of things. Finished the bpc157 and tb500 now but tempted to order more

My left knee seems a bit crunchy yesterday / today so gonna skip legs tomorrow.

Dropped cruise to 150mg weekly now (0.3ml M/T) but added 50mg deca also. Waiting for my caber to arrive to address the sky high prolactin.

Chiron bloods came back at 43nmol. Now I can train upper (push at least) I'm happy to drop the test right down, I only stuck at 250mg in an attempt to hold as much upper muscle as I could with 5/6 weeks of no lifting.

Blood letting booked for friday morning, yay.

Will test prolactin only in 2-3 weeks time


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Went for the blood letting this morning, all went quickly and smoothly. Had a nice ego boost at the bloods spot with the woman going on about wanting to touch my legs 😂 ooosh short shorts ftw. 

Left knee has been crunching an absolute fvxker so leaving legs till Monday now. Its improved vastly with some rest but still not awesome. 

Went for a ride to test the waters knee wise, kept cadence high and power relatively low. Still clinging on to my 54 v02 max which is nice considering my total absence of cardio. 

Caber arrived, Split a tab and took 0.25mg. 

Going to resume normal training now I think but just take it steady and sick to the exercises that aggregate my tendons the least so shoulders on Saturday morning woop woop.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Wicked legs dude.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Try swimming for cardio and your aching joints mate. Written about it in my Journal. The water takes your weight and swimming is good for injuries and rehab.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Brian Multigym said:


> Try swimming for cardio and your aching joints mate. Written about it in my Journal. The water takes your weight and swimming is good for injuries and rehab.


Unfortunately swimming is just one of those activities I can't stand. Tried it a few times and I just don't enjoy it unless I'm snorkeling. 8t had been recommended a few times.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Push session today. Fly movements clearly causing tendon aggregation so dropped them immediately. Just had a physio session, dropped those down to twice a month now. Generally happy with today although I'm struggling volume wise with only push movements apart from the weird standing fly kinda machine (pic below) 

Calories have been decent this week. I've been dragging my carcass outta bed earlier and finding it far easier to get calories in with my extra hours in the day. Still nailing peanut butter and milk in ungodly amounts but feeling reasonable despite the absolutely shocking sleep. 

Chest 5th - 3 minute rests 

Incline dB
20x10
30x10,10,9,7 - failed 8th

Flat machine chest press
60x8
55x12,12,10,10

Machine flys 
25x10 - instant ache, abandoned 

Chest downwards fly machine - standing multi flight. Great contraction 
50x15
65x12,12

Incline machine press - 2 minute rest 
15x15
20x10
30x3 20x6

Seated Tri dips - awesome contraction 
40x13,10
30x18,18
50x6 drop set 30x10

Squats
60x5
80x3 - knee tendon said no. 

Leg press AMAP - 5 min rest (first number is 20kg plates) 
2x30
3x35 (maybe 40, lost count during the misery) 
4x23
30x25


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Found this pretty good tendon wise so will be using this in place of fly movements.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No nothing about gym equipment, but I know some bodybuilders have moved to a new gym that has opened in my town because the equipment is Panatta!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Have that for some shocking sleep


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Brian Multigym said:


> No nothing about gym equipment, but I know some bodybuilders have moved to a new gym that has opened in my town because the equipment is Panatta!


Exceptional equipment. Perfect ROM and adjustability


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Very low volume back session. Back seems to be a main aggregating factor now with my shytty arm tendons so taking it steady.

Knee is still a bit crap. Had some cupping and a massage yesterday at physio. She immediately found the tendon in question with her creepy ninja skills. Gonna see how it feels tomorrow squatting. I may swap to a leg press session again. Hamstring exercises should be fine now we've located the issue I'm hoping. 

Back 6th Sept

Seated circular row
40x10
55x10
65x10,10,10

Wide grip pull down
50x10
60x10
55x10
50x10 - 30x20 deopset

Seated row
50x10,15,15,12


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Pannatas awesome circular row machine. Pivoting handles and a beautiful ROM. Looking forward to some better figures using this machine. Seems relatively easy on my tendons.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomorrow will be my third dose of 0.25mg cabergoline so will book either prolactin only or full bloods soon after.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Pannatas awesome circular row machine. Pivoting handles and a beautiful ROM. Looking forward to some better figures using this machine. Seems relatively easy on my tendons.


That looks a great and possibly expensive gym mate. Great equipment and very tidy. Do right going to it!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Really wasn't in to it today. 

Absolutely terrible at benching. Every attempt is just shocking and pretty embarrassing considering. Just seems an exercise I'm really bad at. Never worked up to a remotely respectable figure no matter how frequently I Bench. 

Knee wasn't gonna squat for sh1t so did high rep leg press instead. Some disgusting volume in those 3 sets. Kept the other exercises light to reduce the issue getting much worse. 

Legs / chest 7th

Flat bench - 4 minutes rest 
60x20
80x 8
90x3
80x8
70x10,10

Squat 
60x3 - knee said no 

Leg press 
2x20
3x35,30,25

Hamstring curl
2x20
4x15
5x12,10

Leg extension
7x20
9x20
9x10 5x10

Abductor
50x15
60x12,12
50x12

Seated calf raise
30x20,20

Standing SS with seated
70x10 - 30x11 seated
100x10 - 20x20 seated

Tri push down
40x15,15


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

8th day of hitting calories so far. Been getting out of bed at 8pm daily and drinking a yfood meal replacement shake. Seems to be helping me appetite wise starting with something that isn't coffe, granted I've bought the ice coffe version with 100mg caffeine in. 

Getting up earlier is meaning I'm out of the gym in good time for lunch and obviously having many more hours to digest before my tea etc. Not quite the miserable drag it was.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Actually got a night's sleep you can call reasonable! 

Been feeling pretty decent recently after the caber and blood letting.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Feels like I've made a major mess of this year training and PED wise. Between the tendonitis, tren destroying my sleep and a chaotic home life this year hasn't been great for progress at all. 

One upside is I feel like enough of the newer "safe use" conversations have rubbed off on me somewhat. I'm normally pretty bad for adding extra drugs etc mainly for the fvck of it then regretting things as the sides slowly build and effect my daily life. 

Next planned cycle I THINK will be something along the lines of 

375mg test E
200mg deca 
50mg oxy 

Maybe adding 200mg mast for slight ai as I've got loads 

Hopefully this conservative cycle should be relatively forgiving BP wise


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Really wasn't in to it today.
> 
> Absolutely terrible at benching. Every attempt is just shocking and pretty embarrassing considering. Just seems an exercise I'm really bad at. Never worked up to a remotely respectable figure no matter how frequently I Bench.
> 
> Knee wasn't gonna squat for sh1t so did high rep leg press instead. Some disgusting volume in those 3 sets. Kept the other exercises light to reduce the issue getting much worse.


A positive vibe - At least you went to the gym and did what you could mate! To many negative vibes in your statement above mate..... You are doing what you can.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Reasonable shoulder session today, upper body endurance generally doesn't feel great compared to lower. For reference last session on 23rd July was

DB Ohp 
34x7
32x10,7,7
24 x11

Shoulders 10th September - 3 minute rest 
DB Ohp
30x8
27.5x9,7 - failed 8th 
25x8,6 - failed 7th

Rear delt flies - 2 minute rest - SS hammer curls 
5x15
7.5x15 - 10x20 HC 
10x6 - 12.5x12 HC 
7.5x12 - 10x15 HC

Side raise
5x15
7.5x11
7.5x12

Front raise
5x16
7.5x12

BB Ohp 35x10 
(did this for the fvck of it after reading this was some requirement to join the fire bregade, front delts had given up at this point) 

Standing calf raise
70x15
60x25
100x10 - 60x15
120x14 - 50x15

Cable rear delt pulls 
5x12,20
7.5x6

Still hitting calories daily. Finished the caber, will book full bloods I think in a few weeks.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Beast of a ride today! Not the longest but I haven't felt this strong on a bike for months and months. I'm normally out just getting the ride done, feeling shyte and slow but today I absolutely hammered it (for an untrained, injured, smoker gym bro). 

Out of the saddle for almost all of the climbs, high gear, low cadence powering up. 

Some excellent average speeds, 27kmph, considering the length of the hill and my powdered knee is good. Averaged 235w with a 20min ftp of 260w, happy with that. 

A solid hour with a HR of 153-171


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You’ll be flying if you can get your sleep in a reasonable position and stay free of injuries for a bit. Got to give yourself credit for doing as much as you are with so little deep sleep.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> You’ll be flying if you can get your sleep in a reasonable position and stay free of injuries for a bit. Got to give yourself credit for doing as much as you are with so little deep sleep.


Yea it's been a shyte grind of a year in every possible aspect.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Annoying calorie deficit today after the ride. Nailed nearly 4k when I got in, no more time nor appetite for the rest today.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

👀 Feels odd to come into a log and see pictures of my gym


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Went for the BMR test this morning, will see what my results come back with. Basically chilling for 20 mins with a face mask connected to a monitor and pc, all done by a student. Had to arrive fasted no water drunk for 2 hours, and no smoking so wasn't overly cheery. 

Chest session wasn't too bad, fly movements ached my arms immediately (cycling yesterday didn't help) so sacked them off. Pretty poor only having push movements available. 

Chest 12th - 3 minute rest 
Incline dB
30x10,10,10,10 (0,0,+1+3) extra reps 

Flat Smith bench
70x10,10,10,10

Decline Bench
60x9,10,10,7

Tri dip seated - 2 minute rest 
40x12
45x9
40x12,10

Hamstring curls - 2 minute rest 
3x20
4x15,15,15

Leg extension - slow / slight pause 
4x15,15,15,20
Seated calf raise 
30x20,30,20


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Reasonable back session. Still messing about finding exercises that don't rape my arms. Bent over rows were an immediate NO annoyingly. Felt the session went OK, still not overly happy putting full power into sets so going with slightly lower weight but with slow movements and excellent form / continuous tension. Basically 12 good working sets. I'll be looking to increase volume and intensity weekly. 

Back 13th Sept - 3 minute rest 

Circular seated row
35x10
45x10
65x12,12,12 (+2+2+2)
65x12 DS 45x12

Lat pull down wide
50x12,12,12,12

Shrug - 2 minutes rest 
40x12
50x15,15,15

Lat machine - 3MR 
25x15
35x12
40x12,10
40x10 DS 20x15


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Knee still feels like gravel so decided to skip legs and do a general full body (ignored pull) as I've been roped onto a party Saturday night so I'll most likely be missing Saturday (shoulders) and the following Monday (chest) whilst I crawl up my own arse to die. I've got physio that Monday so missing that training session may be beneficial somewhat. 

Calves are coming on nicely with all this volume. 

Upper 14th
DB shoulder press - 3 minute rest 
27.5x10,10,8,7
20x12

Incline machine press
20x14,15,15,15

Lateral raise - superset hammer curls -2 minute rest 
7.5x12 HC 10x15
10x8 HC 12.5x15
7.5x11 HC 12.5x11

Seated dip
30x25
40x20
60x8
40x15

Hip abductor
60x10
55x12
50x15,15

Adductor
55x10
40x15,15,15

Seated calf raise paused at top 
30x20,20

Standing calf raise
80x20
120x10 - 90x10 - 60x15
120x5 - 100x10 - 80x10 - 60x12


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate working around your injuries!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Bmr results came back at 2553cal whilst resting. Good to have an accurate value for calories burnt whilst sat on my arse doing nothing at all.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Been having a bit of time away. The list of niggling issues just keeps growing so stepped back to reassess/whine about my pains. 

Got some tb500 and bp157 on the way along with 300iu of GH in hope of repairing everything. 

I'm away on holiday in 20 days so if need be I'll rest until I get back and hopefully push on upon return.

Planning on trying a shoulder session tomorrow afternoon to test the waters. 

Bought a few bits to help with fresh food prep, written out my favourite recipes etc and shuffled a few home aspects around to hopefully make things easier this time around. My only hinderence is appetite when I'm miserable and bloody injuries. If the injuries lessen then appetite will certainly improve because I'm not sat around my house all day miserable and not training. 

Very annoyed I've almost wasted an entire year. Cardio is below where it was, made good gains on my first cycle back but made a tits of the year may onwards.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Can't be helped mate, hopefully your injuries will heal up and you have better gym days!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Spent the evening preparing some meals for the coming days. Actually feel loads better with my list of favourite recipes and 5x 1000cal meals prepared.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Spent the evening preparing some meals for the coming days. Actually feel loads better with my list of favourite recipes and 5x 1000cal meals prepared.


Post up some of these recipes mate , might give some ideas


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alex12340 said:


> Post up some of these recipes mate , might give some ideas











Creative meal prep ideas


I'm not the kinda guy to eat the usual bland bodybuilders meals, I don't mind the odd basic meal but not something I'm gonna force myself to eat daily. SO. Gonna list a few of the meals I end up preparing. Feel free to add any ideas as we go. First on the list was a rissotto with chorizo and...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

So..... Got some tb500, bpc157 and some GH to collect this afternoon. 

Upper body is feeling reasonably good so I'll be back to training steadily. Left knee is still very clicky, right quad hurts still where it meets my hip. At physio this evening and will be squeezing a few sessions before holiday mid October. I've made sure all my hotels have a gym so things aren't disrupted too much 

I'm hoping to start training legs after my holiday. Despite always feeling to have skinny legs I have eventually settled on skipping them for the next 3 weeks to fully recover, they're not really lacking at all in reality. 

I've also decided to be "that guy" so I banged 250mg test, 100mg deca, 100mg mast in my arse this morning and necked 50mg medexio oxy for good measure. Cycle will be 500/200/200 going forward. If my blood pressure creeps up I'll quickly drop the deca. 

Vastly happier with all these meals prepped. Turns out I love not really having much of a daily choice about what to eat, I grab a tub outta my fridge, microwave it and nosh it down, loads easier than walking round tesco unable to decide what to eat. Also much healthier as I was eating mainly packaged food previously. I'm massively lazy so batch cooking twice a week suits me well. Love having some tasty AF meals ready to go. Feels like a revelation I've discovered tbh, seems mad I've never bothered before.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Still trying to work out a good back routine that doesn't rape my elbow tendons, I'm aware many sessions have been vastly under volume wise 

Back 27th
Circular row
40x15
65x12,12
60x12,12

Lat pull down machine
35x12
45x10
40x12,11
35x13

Curl machine
20x15
25x12

Hammer curls
12.5x10
10x12,15

Rope pull downs 
25x20
35x13


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Push went OK today considering my 2 week break.

Pretty much gonna be chest and shoulders till after holiday on the 24th

Peptides and growth arriving today.

For transparency I've agreed to post bloods in return for 2x test cyp, 1x deca and 1x mast courtesy of Chiron. I was planning bloods regardless so figured it was a win win all round.

Managed some very light fly movements which was nice, gets hard doing a push only session with intensity throughout. 

Absolutely praying 1. My quad tendons improve with this 4 week break and 2. My arm tendons allow me to do some full volume pull sessions. Literally about 6 months since I pulled with any worthy power levels. 

Chest 28th
Incline dB
30x10,10,9,8
20x14

Machine fly 
20x12,15

Decline Bench 
60x10
70x10,10,8

Cable flys
15x5
10x15,15

Incline machine press
20x12
15x17,12,15

Seated dip 
60x5,8
40x15,15


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Genuinely hope your tendons heal up mate. 👍


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Push went OK today considering my 2 week break.
> 
> Pretty much gonna be chest and shoulders till after holiday on the 24th
> 
> ...


Dat chu @G-man99 😂


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MM84! said:


> Dat chu @G-man99 😂


I was inspired by the man himself


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I was inspired by the man himself


Embrace it mate. 

Win/Win scenario 

You help the community with honest feedback and in return you get some gear to try 

Don't see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Been doing a few general upper workouts recently, not gonna bother logging sessions till I'm back of holiday and back into my usual training schedule. 

Arms have improved a good amount. Leg tendons are also much better but not 100% by the time I'm back on the 24th I should be good to train full body with the required intensity. Its the tendon the runs up the underside of the outer edge of the quad, caused knee issue one side and kinda hip issue on the right. I can now go through a full Squat rom with no pain 🙏

I cannot wait to blast my legs again! The body dismorphia is pretty grim and has felt like I'm withering away. Considering actually skipping squats completely and sticking to various machines for now, I fear causing any issues. Mega annoying as I love some disgusting squats. 

10 days in Tunisia with my lad coming up! Woop. Then home for a month and out to Thailand, home for 6 weeks and back to Thailand, home for 3 weeks and out to Cape Verde.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Arms have improved a good amount. Leg tendons are also much better but not 100% by the time I'm back on the 24th I should be good to train full body with the required intensity. Its the tendon the runs up the underside of the outer edge of the quad, caused knee issue one side and kinda hip issue on the right. I can now go through a full Squat rom with no pain 🙏
> 
> I cannot wait to blast my legs again! The body dismorphia is pretty grim and has felt like I'm withering away. Considering actually skipping squats completely and sticking to various machines for now, I fear causing any issues. Mega annoying as I love some disgusting squats.


Good news on your injuries mate, hope they continues to improve. You will not be withering away, it's all in the mind and we are all the same. I know what you mean!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Got a nice tan top up. 

Currently sat at 85kg 

Legs are still a bit shytty, as are arms. Also sprained a wrist doing dumb stuff on a jetski but had an exploratory leg session today. Very weak but I have been off for 6 weeks ish now. 

Squat ROM still causes issues but leg press, extensions and curls felt fine. Was good to see the legs pumped again! 

Got some collegan tabs and GH now. 

Legs 26th Oct
Leg press 
40x20
80x15
120x5
160x5
200x5
240x5
280x5
160x20,20

Ham curl 
5x15
10x12,12,12

Leg extension
4x15
Paused - 3x10 +5
5x25
6x20
7x20
8x20


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Been doing a few general upper workouts recently, not gonna bother logging sessions till I'm back of holiday and back into my usual training schedule.
> 
> Arms have improved a good amount. Leg tendons are also much better but not 100% by the time I'm back on the 24th I should be good to train full body with the required intensity. Its the tendon the runs up the underside of the outer edge of the quad, caused knee issue one side and kinda hip issue on the right. I can now go through a full Squat rom with no pain 🙏
> 
> ...


It's a hard life matel.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Back to the food prep this evening. Done a beautiful chilli with Chipotle flakes, bacon lardons, chorizo, paprika, black olives and beef / red wine stock. Absolutely gourmet shyt chaps. 

Shoulder session Saturday afternoon. 

Hoping the GH and collagen help my arms. Absolutely loved today's leg session. Been too long since I saw some dirty mofo veins. Walked out like I'd shit myself. 

Got a 6 week hard push now to get a half reasonable shape before Thailand.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Been a slow month with very little to update BUT touch wood, I seem to of had an improvement with my arm tendons! 

The only real change has been daily collagen tablets. I've been running 5i hg M/W/F which I'm upping to 10iu. I was taking GH before and had little to no tendon improvement. Maybe its a combination of the 2 but either way, had a back session yesterday and haven't woken up with stiff, painful arms. There were still some exercises that I could feel would soon aggregate it but I managed a reasonable workout with no issues. 

Right quad tendon is still being a cvnt but leg press and extensions don't seem to cause me an issue so I've been cracking on with them. 

Can't be fvxked to eat atm so have decided to just run 250mg test for a while and see how I get on eating below maintenance. 

I have been loosely logging my lifts etc on my phone but they're pretty messy so I can't be arsed to type up really. 

Today's leg press 
20kg plates 
2x10
3x10
4x10
5x10
6x10
7x6
5x10
4 x15
3x20

Pretty much back to the standard gym routine. Got physio on Monday to assess how things are. 

Thailand next Thursday 😎 can't wait get away again


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

How you looking now with the downtime after being injured etc. lad?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> How you looking now with the downtime after being injured etc. lad?


Reasonable ish considering the vast absence of decent training, not great but gotta accept it really. I'll get a pic or 2 with some better lighting and see 😂


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Randon heat camera shot whilst at some kids science museum


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Legs have just about clung on to life. Cold, no pump.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Deflated holiday pic 😘


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's deflated - you breathed out....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Brian Multigym said:


> What's deflated - you breathed out....


Lacking food, energy and sleep


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Weight ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Weight ?


Anywhere between 82kg and 85kg 

Haven't accurately weighed myself in a good while


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Just come across the business end of one of these mother****ers. Never paddled so fast in my life. Just had to Google what it was, apparently they spend their time hidden in rocks, this cvnt wasn't! Thought it was a long spotty bit of cloth at first till I realised it was folded up with its big ass mouth open. Looked a good meter long for the few seconds I stated at it before I realised I need to be swimming away sharpish. 

Gonna take the gopro out soon. Huge schools of angel fish everywhere. Look nuts close up. 

Turns out it was a honey comb moray eel. Scray big cvnt.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Wee pump this morning looking brown AF 😎


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 220875
> 
> 
> Wee pump this morning looking brown AF 😎


Looking mustard there!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 💪💯


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Home now. Looking Arab brown. 

Actually quite enjoyed the basic training on holiday. Max db"s were only 25kg so gave me an opportunity to really work on a strict ROM and push slightly higher reps. I felt a pussy shoulder pressing 25kg's until I saw a man shoulder press 3kg dumbells 😂

Back in the UK gym tomorrow for a chest day. 

Pinned 2ml test to cover me whilst away and have decided to carry that on now. 

Appetite has been good on holiday so gonna try keep that ball rolling with some fresh cooking inspirations. 

About to whip up a chicken and cashew nut stir fry. 

Arms are pretty good, hip / quad still not amazing


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

What’s the 2ml then?
500mg?
Your right it’s good when you’ve only got limited kit as you’re forced to either get creative or take things back to absolute bare basics.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> What’s the 2ml then?
> 500mg?
> Your right it’s good when you’ve only got limited kit as you’re forced to either get creative or take things back to absolute bare basics.


I appreciate its a noob "faux pas" to refer to dosages in ml rather than appropriate mg but IDGAF 😂 yes 500mg 

Ye there was no ego cheating when you've only got 25's to work with


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> I appreciate its a noob "faux pas" to refer to dosages in ml rather than appropriate mg but IDGAF 😂 yes 500mg
> 
> Ye there was no ego cheating when you've only got 25's to work with


I’m only assuming. 
I’m more noob than most on UKM bar a few genuine 24k ‘tards.
The last holiday I was on actually had a proper bodybuilding gym just behind it which was a stroke of luck. 
Actually one of the best gyms I’d ever visited so made for a nice experience.
Plus plenty of tidy Spaniard birds in there to keep you entertained.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Absolutely fvxked my back lugging the 20kg paddle board bag round the airport whilst off my tits so had 2 sleepless nights with unreal glute / leg pains till I could get into physio on Monday. She sorted it right out, feeling good almost for once. 

Dare I say it but I haven't woken up feeling like my usual sack of shyte for a while. 

Not counting calories but eating as much as I can without things getting miserable and just enjoying lifting again. Actually had a few sessions where I felt good again despite numbers being down. 

Gonna count yesterday as the first week of the 500mg cycle as the holiday 2ml was just to cover me whilst away. 

Chest 12th - Cut short for physio 
Incline dB press 
30x10,9
27x10,7

Machine flys (unknown plate increments) 
4x10
6x10
8x10
10x10,10,10

Flat machine press
15x12
20x12
25x8
20x10 10x7

Back 13th
Lat pull down - paused 
40x10
45x10
40x11,10

Circular row - paused 
40x 12,12,12

Seated row - narrow mag grip 
30x15
40x15
50x12

V pull over 
30x15
35x15

Shrugs dB 
30x15,15,15


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Absolutely fvxked my back lugging the 20kg paddle board bag round the airport whilst off my tits so had 2 sleepless nights with unreal glute / leg pains till I could get into physio on Monday. She sorted it right out, feeling good almost for once.
> 
> Dare I say it but I haven't woken up feeling like my usual sack of shyte for a while.
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the UK mate. 

Amazing the difference a good physio can make.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> Welcome back to the UK mate.
> 
> Amazing the difference a good physio can make.


I detest this gloomy shit hole of an island but thanks 😂

Bloody physio is moving to Florida soon so I won't have my immediate treatment anymore. She absolutely keeps me human.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> I detest this gloomy shit hole of an island but thanks 😂
> 
> Bloody physio is moving to Florida soon so I won't have my immediate treatment anymore. She absolutely keeps me human.


When you've lived in other countries for a long period of time (>10 years) it ain't so bad 

You'll find another physio I'm sure


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Bought a PS5, pretty cool. Any game suggestions @train2win? 

Gonna finish off God of war and grab something new. Still trying to finish Gran Turismo but them group 1 races just take me so much learning control wise I need to allocate some solid hours to grasp them cars.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Bought a PS5, pretty cool. Any game suggestions @train2win?
> 
> Gonna finish off God of war and grab something new. Still trying to finish Gran Turismo but them group 1 races just take me so much learning control wise I need to allocate some solid hours to grasp them cars.


Horizon Zero Dawn and Forbidden West, Spider-man and Spider-man Miles Morales, Uncharted 4: A Thief's End, for starters mate. Those should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Unchartered for sure, couldn’t get on with horizon series. Haven’t played Spider-Man games since the ps1


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Unchartered for sure, couldn’t get on with horizon series. Haven’t played Spider-Man games since the ps1


@Oioi make sure you put the games into performance mode to make it smoother on screen. Fidelity modes don't look any different and run at half the framerate.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Training has been going reasonably well despite right quad / knee issues.

Some unfortunate home life issues so it's time for an Internet break to try and regain some composure. @TURBS can i get a 2 week ban please, I'm too impulsive to volunteraly log myself out 😂


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Training has been going reasonably well despite right quad / knee issues.
> 
> Some unfortunate home life issues so it's time for an Internet break to try and regain some composure. @TURBS can i get a 2 week ban please, I'm too impulsive to volunteraly log myself out 😂


Hope all is good lad. Send us a message on Insta if ya need me.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Training has been going reasonably well despite right quad / knee issues.
> 
> Some unfortunate home life issues so it's time for an Internet break to try and regain some composure. @TURBS can i get a 2 week ban please, I'm too impulsive to volunteraly log myself out 😂


Noticed you were banned and thought that must be a mistake, now I know why.... ✔


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brian Multigym said:


> Noticed you were banned and thought that must be a mistake, now I know why.... ✔


He’s still messaging me about shaving his legs on Instagram, don’t worry.


----------

